# where is the udev log

## mjbjr

I see that I can specify what 'udev' logs:

.... udevadm control --log-priority=value (err, info and debug)

and that you can do that from the command line or in udev.conf,

but I'll be damned if I can find the log, or any messages.

I've looked for the log in '/var/log/' and in '/dev/.udev', but there

isn't anything there.  And I haven't seen any 'udev' messages in

from 'dmesg', or in '/var/log/messages', and I've doubled checked

that 'syslog-ng' isn't filtering them out.

And I should be seeing somthing as I've got some problems and

have been doing lots rules changing, etc., to no avail, unfortunately.

And I am doing all this as 'root'.

So, where can I find the beast?

Or maybe, there's special incantation I need to use to turn it on?

Thanks

----------

## coolsnowmen

what does your /etc/udev/udev.conf say? did you tryin turing it to info/debug?

It is suppossed to be in /var/log/messages

----------

## coolsnowmen

Well, here is what I did:

Made sure syslog-ng was started

```
/etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart
```

checked messages

```
grep udev /var/log/messages
```

nothing..., well that should just mean I had no errors according to my /etc/udev/udev.conf so...

```
udevadm control --log_priority="info"

udevadm control --reload_rules
```

What do I see?

grep udev /var/log/messages

```
Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: get_ctrl_msg: udevd message (RELOAD_RULES) received

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/dev/.udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-kernel-compat.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-alsa.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/40-video.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/61-persistent-storage-edd.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules' asrules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/65-mtp.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/65-permissions.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-libgphoto2.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:12 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules' as rulesfile

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' asrules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rulesfile

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rulesfile

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

Sep 18 11:58:13 anya udevd[519]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules' as rules file
```

What happens when you do that?

----------

## mjbjr

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> Well, here is what I did:
> 
> Made sure syslog-ng was started
> 
> ```
> ...

 

# ps aux | grep sys

root      2043  0.0  0.0   3984   772 pts/1    R+   18:01   0:00 grep --colour=auto sys

root      4455  0.0  0.0  10148   948 ?        Ss   03:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng --debug

101       4678  0.0  0.0   8552  1156 ?        Ss   Sep13   0:02 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

102       4736  0.0  0.0  16264  3396 ?        Ss   Sep13   0:06 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

# grep udev /var/log/messages

# udevadm control --log_priority="info" 

udevadm control expects commands without underscore, this will stop working in a future release

# udevadm control --log-priority="info" 

# udevadm control --reload-rules

# grep udev /var/log/messages

#

nothing

I 'logrotate' every day, and if I go back four days I see:

(a bunch of these snipped out)

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/99-libgphoto2.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-mjbjr-udev.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/dev/.udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:35 localhost udevd[1064]: parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/99-libgphoto2.rules' as rules file

Sep 15 00:27:38 localhost udevd version 128 started

no udev messages since 128 started, though they were there before 128 and

I haven't changed my 'syslog-ng' config.

I see on the 16th there were some 'vol_id', part of the 'udev' package, messages:

(big snip of more of these)

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x200

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: probing at offset 0x0

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: probing at offset 0x0

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: probing at offset 0x0

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x200

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: probing at offset 0x0

Sep 16 11:48:10 localhost vol_id[6280]: get buffer off 0x20(32), len 0x800

I'm stumped.

.

----------

